# This Looks Strangely Familiar



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swiss Made MP Observer Automatic Watch by Zeno Basel


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's so wrong







Assembled by Zeno







so what I could assemble it and then sell it under my name


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

weird as looking at his ebay shop he seems to know what he's on about. And it's there with a zeno box / paperwork









Have O&W stopped producing the AS 2063?

I prefer the hands on the O&W anyway and would much rather give Roy my Â£99 (if he had any left)


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

As I understand it O&W don't make watches, they just badge them. Maybe zeno made the MP for O&W and MWC.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Zeno do not make watches for O&W.


----------

